# Well...another problem. WTF.



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like you broke one of the inlet pipes - either pre or post intercooler

Ours broke one of them when it ran over that tree last year, and I started it when it was atop it and holy hell did it run like **** - eventually just stalled on its own after a few seconds. It later broke the other one while at the shop getting repaired and ran similarly like ****.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

You know, now that you mention it, it did sound a bit louder. Like it could be a louder intake sound. I had my windows down to listen and yes, there was more noise from what I could hear over the road noise. And it did sound like a very loud intake sound. And boy, you right, it runs absolutely horrible. Did you fix it yourself? What kind of job and what was the $$? Wow, this almost relieves me a bit that it may not be catastrophic. I love this car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, mine was fixed at my buddy's shop when he did all the body repairs from the tree. I don't think it's _too_ crazy to fix though. Probably just needs the fascia pulled.

But yeah, they're known to basically just explode suddenly and do exactly what you've described.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Very good. Thanks for the help. Is the broken pipe visible by simply looking under the car? When i get home from work, I am going to take a look. It sb in the front of the car near the turbo, correct?


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken it's usually the intercooler pipe that goes from the intercooler to the intake. Check the pipe connection at the intake first and see if it's tight. I haven't had it happen yet but I hear they like to blow off there. Pipe I'm talking about is number 7.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all the help. I am printing this and looking at the car this evening. It really looks like it's doable in a garage myself.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

My charge pipe blew off when I first got the car, not even 500mi on it! No CEL and no power. Eventually it clogged the DPF but dealer was able to put it back on and manually regen. I'd start there like others have suggested, good luck!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Detrious said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's usually the intercooler pipe that goes from the intercooler to the intake. Check the pipe connection at the intake first and see if it's tight. I haven't had it happen yet but I hear they like to blow off there. Pipe I'm talking about is number 7.
> View attachment 299520


Correct - that's the one that is typically the culprit. Ours also broke assembly #2 there too, but we ran over a freaking tree, so it's not too much of a surprise haha.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I looked last night and found the problem. If you look at the parts diagram it is hose assembly #2. This is the TC down pipe and lower hose that connects to the intercooler. The downpipe is fine. It is the hose that attaches to the down pipe that blew. I am not even sure if the part is available by itself or if it is one assembly from the turbo to the intercooler. I looked on Rockauto and couldn't find the part and can't find the part name or source for the part. It looks like it's a fairly simple fix if I can get at it from underneath..Any help wb appreciated.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like number two is one assembly, 95472183


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

YUP...I just found it. Has anyone ever replaced this? Seems kind of doable. The only problem I see is removing the turbo bolts. That could be nerve racking not to snap one off.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah I'd PB those good for sure.










And install:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I don't have to worry about the difficulty in replacing it. The part is *DISCONTINUED*. No part available from GM at all. No replacement part...nothing. Just discontinued. Fuckking GM strikes again.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

GM Parts Direct seems to say they have it: 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Intercooler Inlet Air Hose 95472183 | GMPartsDirect.com


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have looked everywhere. Nobody has this part. They list it on the site (like many do), but if you call or email, they have zero. And, no time frame to get it. I tried calling this particular GM supplier, no answer. I have called several and spoke to parts people...none in stock and no eta for any arrival. I ordered it from Summit racing just now. They said they expect it to ship approx Oct 7th...but they won't know until they get a confirmation. This diesel car is going to be a friggin nightmare. Parts that are specific to this car are going to be like hens teeth because GM sold so few and they only have to make parts for like 5-6 years. 

Anybody want to buy a 2014 Cruze diesel with 123k on it? Elkhorn, Wi. Come pick it up.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder if you could pull it off and have someone fab it up? Maybe a place that does diesel stuff.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Seems to be about the only option possibly...nobody seems to know. I am also dead serious about getting rid of this car. There is going to come a time in the not to distant future where a $40 part specific to this car will leave it dead in the water. GM didn't sell many of these diesel cars so there won't be much for stock repair parts from them. And, the after market support for certain parts is weak at best for a Cruze diesel. I have a good car that is 8 years old needs a pretty common $150 part that sb available. I mean, without it the car literally won't run. Yet, my car will sit unless I fab one up. GM is such a **** company it's almost mind boggling.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I do find it odd you can't get it - unless it's just the part of the month that you can't get due to supply constraints...unless we got _really_ lucky last December and got ours.

This isn't just a GM thing - it's an 8 year old car, and supply constraints are making _everything_ a bitch. We couldn't even get an OE windshield for the car because they simply weren't available and it didn't make sense to wait on that.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just spoke to the largest chevy dealer in the US. The part simply is not available. He suggested this...remove the part, cut the down pipe just above the bad part of the hose and cut off the part of the hose that is blown out...weld on a piece of pipe extending the down pipe few inches longer and re-clamp the existing good part of the hose that is still left. Basically removing the blown out part and fixing the existing part.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Are you tuned or stock?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

My car is 100% stock.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You said it's the flexy bit that broke? Could just use a silicone elbow at that point?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah...IDK what to do. Until I take it off, it's all speculation on how to fix it. It gets pretty **** hot on that pipe and hose. So silicone or something like that has to be able to take a lot of heat. That's the pipe directly from the turbo to the intercooler. The intake side after the intercooler to the intake would not really be much of a heat problem.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, apparently they found the part and will be installing it tomorrow. 

*QUESTION...should I have the other pipe also replaced at the same time? Meaning the cool side of the intercooler to the intake? *


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think their failure really correlates - the hot side really doesn't tend to break, at least not that I recall - it usually seems like its the cold side that explodes out of nowhere. Our Cruze was a different kind of circumstance because, you know, _tree_. But even then, that cold-side hose didn't break until just before the car was about done.


----------

